
Risk Everything - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/risk-everything
======
rfrey
Sometimes I think humility is a hindrance to an entrepreneur. But it's good to
be reminded that you should only put your humility in storage, not get rid of
it completely.

I was speaking to an older friend (late 60s), and told him I had quit my job
to start a new venture. I said it felt like stepping off a cliff. He replied
that he understood, he felt that way when he had to flee the Ukraine in the
middle of the night leaving everything behind.

------
daniel-cussen
That's a pretty hardcore story.

